# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس

## Immortal_4Ever

سلام
دنبال یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای ، خوش قول و منصف برای همکاری دائم هستیم.

----------


## whitecap

خب لطفا یکم توضیح دهید !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
چه زبان هایی بلد باشد ، استخدام برای کجا ، برای چی ، در مورد خودتان توضیح دهید و ... .

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

نیاز به برنامه نویسی داریم که در همه زمینه ها بتونه کار کنه ، ساخت اسکریپت و ...

----------


## mav1390

خب شما بهتره که چند نفرو بخواید تتا کارتون بهتر بشه

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

کسانی که میتوانند اعلام آمادگی کنند فعلا ، اگه نیاز شد بیش از 1 نفر هم استخدام می کنیم .

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

کسی نبود ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mhmpoor

سلام Immortal_4Ever
بهتون پیام خصوصی دادم
ای دی یاهو :mompoure@yahoo.com

----------


## darkface

سلام
دوست من مکان و اینهاش رو بگین و زبان های مورد نظرتون.
همچنین امکان دور کاری یا ...

----------


## nunegandom

منم میام :لبخند:

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

باز هم 
up

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

هنوز به دنبال فرد مورد نظر  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## VisualStudio

دوست عزیز شما هیچ چیزی رو مشخص نکردید
حتی شماره تماس یا ایمیل هم ندادید 
جوابتون هم اینه که *یک نفر* که تو همه زمینه ها بتونه کار کنه

خب این تاپیک کلا یعنی چی اسپم ، جکه ، ...

----------


## Immortal_4Ever

پیغام خصوصی بدن صحبت می کنیم. 
نه جوکه نه اسپم . 

php - mysql - ajax-jquery - sqlserver-mvc - css3 - html5- asp.net- C#‎‎  -

iD یاهو پیام خصوصی کنید صحبت می کنم باهاشون .

----------


## fa_karoon

مشکل ما تو ایران همینه دیگه همه انتظار دارند طرف تمام تکنولوژی ها و زبان های برنامه نویسی رو بلد باشه در واقع اینجوری افراد رو می برن به سمتی که می شن
اقیانوسی به عمق یک متر، نه تخصص بسیار بالا در زمینه ای خاص

----------


## devpro

من پیام خصوصی فرستادم

----------

